
Is BP Smarter Than a 10-Year-Old? - stretchwithme
http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/is-bp-smarter-than-a-10-year-old-20467971
======
pixelbath
Good thing that 10-year-old has engineering experience and working oil flange
mockup.

------
stretchwithme
Not sure its as simple as they think, but wouldn't it be sweet if it were?

I suspect that if the main leak were plugged, some other weak area would start
leaking.

------
etherael
Is there a pressure read on the leak? Do they know the strength of the
materials in the pipe? I find it difficult to imagine the answer to both those
questions is no. That being the case, isn't that _why_ a lot of people are
saying the only way to fix this is to drill relief wells?

